# Who loves Math?



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

Who on here loves math and enjoys is?


----------



## Nesa (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm going to art school right now which unfortunately isn't too math-intensive, but I did love calculus in high school.  Math and art were my two favorite subjects.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I used to be a hobby of mine till I was 15,but then it harrassed me..
my answer is no..


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I like math.


----------



## aanner (Jun 20, 2011)

not me I dread it. I don't get why we need to learn so much useless math equations when we will NEVER use it in our jobs(unless of course you CHOOSE to go in a math or science profession). it's ridiculous. all you really need to know is the basics of addition, subtraction, multiplication, division, fractions, and percents. anything beyond is irrelevant to my life.


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

*raises hand*


----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)

Love it, and as an engineering student I need it.


----------



## wienermobile (Sep 9, 2011)

Honours Math student in da house.

For the record, I hated Math in High School. To hopefully avoid being super pretentious, I'll just say "real mathematics" is a profoundly beautiful subject and if it was like what we learned in High School there's no way I'd be studying it.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I dislike all school subjects, but math is the subject I dislike the least.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Kinda, when I get it, I get all excited, LOL


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I love it...calculus II was my favorite course in all the courses of math I took and overall. But, engineering wasn't my thing since it involved too much science, which I suck at somehow.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Maths. With an 'S'. Thus MathematicS. 


Oh America.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

kiirby said:


> Maths. With an 'S'. Thus MathematicS.
> 
> Oh America.


You say id, I say ego. American English is the way to go.

I used to love mathematics, but then I realized how utterly unintelligent I am.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

I've always loved math, and I like trying to solve problems that I make up. Sometimes the solutions take years to figure out...but that's the fun!


----------



## Minnow (Oct 22, 2011)

I love math. I used to be scared of it but I figured out I loved it in college, thankfully.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I love it. I'm doing a PhD in theoretical physics, so I better love it. I secretly used to read algebra / calculus etc. books I got from the library for fun in elementary and middle school when I had no friends. It was my only companion.


----------



## Calm Craig (Sep 24, 2011)

Math is my favorite subject. I wish I could study it more instead of taking classes that do not interest me.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I love math and physics.



Calm Craig said:


> *Math is my favorite subject.* I wish I could study it more instead of taking classes that do not interest me.


Really? I couldn't tell by your avatar. :lol

Edit: Just realized it said "sexy" LOL, clever!


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Math is my weakest subject. God damn I'd rather die then go through another math course


----------



## kitkatstar1 (Jan 9, 2010)

I like maths but I prefer physics because it is easier to explain.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

There are times when I hate it or love it. I suppose my favourite involves calculus, there's just something so awesome about finding out what "x" is. It's like... Finding Wally. But then comes along a problem I can't solve and I tear my hair out trying to solve it, if I solve it, it's that much better, but if I can't, bah!


----------



## Jamipat (Dec 2, 2011)

My main course throughout my College and university life has been Astrophysics, which requires a lot of maths work. So I've grown to liking maths because of Astrophysics. I'm better in maths than I am in Astrophysics, but Astrophysics is more interesting.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

I loved Maths.
Having not passed English stopped me from doing A-Level Maths and Further Maths in College. 
Now i'm stuck, in some, **** hole of a College, full of remidials and delinquents for a year, trying to pass my English.
I hate it so much.


----------



## DrPlease (Dec 5, 2011)

I love teaching myself math but I find it extremely frustrating to take math classes in school. I have never had a math teacher that was worth a damn at explaining it. I always read books to learn math, preferably the books written by the masters such as Euler and Gauss.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Calm Craig said:


> Math is my favorite subject. I wish I could study it more instead of taking classes that do not interest me.


My dad showed me an equation like that in your avatar :lol.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I hate mathematics; I'm not very good at it and I'll never be comfortable with it, but it's necessary for my coursework.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm sort of starting to like it lately...I used to hate it.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Love it. Not that good at it, but absolutely love it.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Ah, I love algebra. Except my friggin math teacher only went from chapters 1-6 in 7th grade and we were apparently supposed to do chapters 7-12 by ourselves over the summer. -.-;; WTF.
Geometry class is going way too slow for me this year!


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

Math is confusing for me at times because the numbers swirl in my head at times and like the day the teacher teaches the lesson I understand it at first but the next day its like "WAIT HOW DO YOU DO THIS AGAIN?" feeling. Math's alright just annoying at times.


----------



## Michael13453 (Oct 15, 2011)

I love it. Just took my Calculus 2 final exam Tuesday and it was extremely satisfying to finish it. Math knowledge is built on top of the last thing you learned, so the stuff you learn early on will come back and often you will figure out the meaning behind stuff you had known for a long time.


----------



## Cheesesteakjimmy (Dec 14, 2011)

Michael13453 said:


> I love it. Just took my Calculus 2 final exam Tuesday and it was extremely satisfying to finish it. Math knowledge is built on top of the last thing you learned, so the stuff you learn early on will come back and often you will figure out the meaning behind stuff you had known for a long time.


That and logic is <3. Godel theorem and the like kicks.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

It used to be my favourite subject, until about year 8 when I started doing bad, I was in the 2nd top group then I got moved down to the 4th group now im one of the worst there, since the start of year 10 ive gotten really depressed and had even worse anxiety issues than before, which ive lost interest in subjects and I have a really poor attention span now and maths requires you to listen meaning if I wasn't near the end of my GCSE's id probably get moved down in groups again. My Targets an A, but im getting Cs :/

I don't really like any subjects at school anymore and I have no clue what im going to do at the end of the year :/


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

I love using math in Physics, Chemistry, Economics. I hate learning new math. 
I think Linear Algebra killed it for me.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

A lot of fun formulas and problems to solve, but you should always ask yourself, How can this be used in real life and in what situation would I have to use it? Would I even be in that situation?

English & Math> History & Science


----------



## scorpion91 (Aug 21, 2011)

I took an easy math class this semester "Topics in Math" and got an 86.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I love math and am fairly good at it (at least I tell myself so). Good thing since I'm a biology major and need to take quite a lot of math courses.


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain (Oct 3, 2010)

Don't like math.
Not good at it in the least.


----------



## Sage Sagan (Dec 12, 2011)

aanner said:


> not me I dread it. I don't get why we need to learn so much useless math equations when we will NEVER use it in our jobs(unless of course you CHOOSE to go in a math or science profession). it's ridiculous. all you really need to know is the basics of addition, subtraction, multiplication, division, fractions, and percents. anything beyond is irrelevant to my life.


Firstly, and most importantly, it teaches students and children to _think_. It forces them to think rationally, logically, and in order. It compels them to solve problems, to answer riddles, to find out the answers and overcome challenges on their own. Not very relevant, right?

Secondly, You can only better yourself by learning higher mathematics, and may be surprised at how much you can use it in fields unrelated to science.

Maybe not everyone will go into science or mathematics, but it certainly gives students an opportunity to explore what they are skilled at, and the necessary tools to verify what is true or untrue.


----------



## Judith (Sep 27, 2008)

I used to like math in high school, and I think I would have enjoyed it if I had pursued it as a major in college. However, I love biology more and went for that instead.


----------

